# AYUDA Reparación Puerta Trasera (Manija o Picaporte exterior)



## Ruben1.9 (Jul 2, 2011)

Solicito alguien que me ayude o tenga el diagrama para desarmar las Puertas traseras ára reparar o cambiar el picaporte o manija de apertura exterior de un Bora (Jetta - MKIV) TDI 2003 : Banghead:: Banghead:

Desde mail gracias: Wave:: Wave:


----------



## MarKFow (May 3, 2011)

Hola hermano aki te dejo el link para como desarmar los paneles ojo (esto due echo en una golf mk4) pero puede Que te sirva de alluda


----------



## MarKFow (May 3, 2011)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...dle-and-sideview-mirror)&highlight=door+panel


Este es el link


----------

